# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Atopijski dermatitis i dojenje

## dijanam

Prenosim ovo sa cybermedovog foruma ne s namjerom da se zgrazam nego da ovo tuzno iskustvo mozda pomogne nekoj drugoj mami koja potrazi ovakvu informaciju.




> buba   03.06.2006. 10:43 
> 
> AD i dojenje - još pitanja
> Nastavljam se na prethodne poruke koje sam napisala. Beba je zbog jake kožne reakcije hospitalizirana za vikend do najranije ponedjeljka (a onda ćemo vidjeti ovisno o stanju ide li doma). Doktor je rekao da prelazi na Neocate isključivo jer da je tako lakše (bez dojenja). Citiram "Ima skoro 4 mj i od mame je dobio više manje što mu treba. Mama će kad tad opet pojesti nešto što će izazvati reakciju pa je ovako bolje". Mene je to poprilično pogodilo. Sva moja odricanja od "zločeste" hrane pokazala su se neuspješnima. Čak imam dojam da je bebi počelo biti sve gore i gore odkad sam počela strogo primjenjivati propisana pravila prehrane. Je li moguće da je moje uzrujavanje i stres utjecalo na kvalitetu mlijeka koje je eto izazvalo još jaču alergijsku reakciju kod bebe? Iz navedenog vidite da sam veliki pristaša dojenja ali bojim se da gubim bitku jer je sve manje onih koji me u tomu podržavaju. Znam da nije kraj svijeta ako se beba prebaci na hipoalergenu hranu. Problem je taj što sam naišla na mnoga oprečna mišljenja, nisam liječnik i teško mi se odlučiti. Ima li ikakva smisla inzistirati na dojenju? 
> 
> dr. Krešimir Kostović   05.06.2006. 10:03 
> 
> Re: AD i dojenje - još pitanja
> Stres i uzrujavanje nije utjecalo na kvalitetu mlijeka. U svakom slučaju pitanje dojenja morate riješiti s pedijatrima. Opet, nije kraj svijeta i ako prekinete dojenje. Iako, to nije garancija da će se bebi stanje samim tim popraviti. 
> ...


Na istim stranicama stoji i:




> Kako bi se na minimum sveo doticaj s prehrambenim alergenima, majkama u obiteljima sklonima atopiji preporučuje se isključivo dojenje, i to što je moguće dulje.

----------


## momze

pa ti savjeti su prestrasni!  :shock: 




> Kako bi se na minimum sveo doticaj s prehrambenim alergenima, majkama u obiteljima sklonima atopiji preporučuje se isključivo dojenje, i to što je moguće dulje.


ovo potpisujem.
meni je nasa pedijatrica kada se Zachu sa neka 2 mjeseca pojavio AD (jos uvijek ga ima) da ga pokusam dojiti bar do 18 mjeseci!! iskljucivo je dojen 6 mjeseci a i sada cesto sisa. 
pedijatrica je rekla da je vrlo moguce da je on alergican na bjelancevine u mom mlijeku ali da to nikako nije razlog za prestanak dojenja.

----------


## buby

nas je dermatologica pohvalila za dojenje i rekla da bi imao puno jaču reakciju da nije na cici

----------


## Balarosa

Budući da me i samu AD dosta zanima čitala sam tu prepisku i nisam stekla dojam da doktor sa Cybermeda zagovara prestanak dojenja, dapače, činilo mi se da mu je neugodno zbog kolege, ali da zbog neke profesionalne solidarnosti nije želio direktno reći "nemojte ga slušati". Mislim da ta mama piše i na ovom forumu pa se možda javi.

----------


## Mala nana

Moj sin ima urodjenu palmoplantarnu keratodermiju koju prati i AD, ali vrlo poznat i cenjeni dermatolog koji ga vodi je ravnodusan prema dojenju i uticaju dojenja, a i drugi dermatolozi sa kojima sam netom stupala u kontakt trazeci misljenje isto nisu mislili niti da skodi niti da koristi. Iz licnog iskustva mislim da dojenje samo moze da ojaca imuni sistem koji je u slucaju svih vrsta alergija slab. Zapravo imunoglobulini koji treba da grade antitela u slucaju ataka na organizam, reaguju na spoljasnje uticaje na koje IG zdravog organizma ne reaguju (hranu, nepatogene bakterije, grinje i dr alergene). A dojenje pomaze podupiruci taj slabiji imuni odgovor dece sklone alergijama. Cerka mi je bila sklona opstruktivnim bronhitisima i mislim da joj je dojenje od 18 meseci pomoglo da se to ne iskomplikuje u astmu. Sin jos uvek siki. Kada nije sikio 7 dana odmah mu je krenuo ekcem po licu da se siri i dlanovi da se ljuste.
____________
Sofija 21.12.1992.
Dimitrije 29.6.2004.

----------


## marta

Dijana, mislim da je to prica mame koja pise ovdje na forumu. I da je uspjela vratiti dijete na dojku!

----------


## Roko_mama

Mene prvo što su svi dermatolozi kod kojih smo bili zbog AD pitali bilo je da li je dojen i do kada i svaki je rekao super kod AD je što dulje dojenje to bolje (dojio  je do 13 mjeseci).

----------


## hermina

Jel znate možda koliko vremena treba da se nešto što mama pojede apsorbira u mlijeko i koliko dugo tamo ostaje? Naime, meni je dr u Naftalanu jučer rekla da nema veze što ja jedem, da nije znanstveno dokazano da to može pogoršati AD u djeteta. Ja baš nisam sigurna u to, ali zasad sam počela jesti sve, pa ću vidjeti.

----------


## buby

za period absorbcije ne znam, to će tete savjetnice   :Wink:  
ja sam nisam jela citruse, izbjegavala sam čoksu, orahe...

----------


## drndalica

Ja sam ta mama! Punimo 12 mjeseci za koji dan i dojimo :D  Formulu ne dajemo. Sad imamo drugih problema - neće ništa osim sise  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dijanam

kako je mali ovaj virtualni svijet.
drndalice, svaka cast!! Ja ne znam bi li uspila na tvom mjestu.

----------


## irenamv

postovane mame, upravo sam otkrila da postoji forum o atopijskom dermatitisu..moj djecak ga ima od drugog mjeseca, a meni dr govore prvo da se koza cisti pa onda kao od treceg do sestog mjeseca ekcemi imaju faze poboljsanja i pogorsanja..
nije mi jasno od cega nastaje..dojim ga iskljucivo, mada sam od juce probala sok od jabuke.. bebu mazem locoidonom i brzo prodje ali nije ga valjda preporucljivo cesto upotrebljavati..ima li kraja ovom osipu, zao mi je sto ga to svrbi, informacije su grozne..
pozdrav

----------


## mira NS

postovana,ja imam pitanje za vas moj sin isto ima palmoplantarne keratodermiju a broj csoba sa takvim obolenjem je jako malo pa sam htela da malo delimo iskustva na tu temu ako ste za javite se,pozdrav

----------


## Sreća_83

Cure, 
ja sam dojila svoju kćer punih godinu dana i nismo imali nikakav problem s AD-om. U 13. mj. života kreću problemi................  :Sad:

----------

